# flock



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

My chickens have stoped laying only 1 or 2 eggs a day. Any ideas on whats going on


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

It's a seasonal slow down due to hormonal decrease at this time of year as they change summer drawers for winter long johns. It will pass but they still will not produce as well as they did all spring and summer, during the winter months. Some breeds will produce in the winter, some less so.


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

I added 5 new hens and one passed away then the whole flock stoped laying, is that normal?


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

No, that doesn't sound normal. How many chickens do you have total and what did your chicken die of?


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

3/4 roosters and 22 hens including the new ones, the hen that passed was a new hen and looked as if she broke her neck, no peck marks or anything.


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

Could be something stealing your eggs. Rats can pack off a good many eggs and so can snakes. Squirrels have been known to do so also. 

Out of that many chickens, you should still get more than one or two eggs even during molt. Something or someone is stealing your eggs, I'm betting. 

Are you finding any egg residue in the nests or on the intact eggs?


----------



## daurtyjewelz (Feb 16, 2013)

We get like 2 a day. We fed outside the coop smashed shells. I didnt see any shells inside the coop


----------

